# Bella's Belly! *BABIES ARE HERE--EEPER PICS!!*



## *~Phoenix~* (Nov 2, 2008)

Bella was a "rescue" (from a feeder tank), 9 days ago, and it turns out that she's prego!
I'm guessing that she's due any day now!
Her babies should be a mix of her (mismarked siamese??), and the daddy that I got too (Jasper--he's an agouti berkshire.).

Let's see who can correctly guess the amount of babies in her belly, and also when she's due!! 

Here are some pics!!











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























































And here's the daddy, Jasper:



















And, just for fun, here's Emmett, who isn't a possible daddy, but he's still too cute to not post. 










Jasper and Emmett:


----------



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Bella's Belly!*

Hmm... I have no Idea with ratties so I'll take a wild guess at... 4 or 5... maybe 6. xD


----------



## *~Phoenix~* (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Bella's Belly!*

My guess is 14.


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Bella's Belly!*

11


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Bella's Belly!*

I'm guessing 10 pink eepers.  

Bella is a beauty, and Jasper and Emmett super cute. The babies will be adorable!!! Will you be able to keep some? Post some pictures in any case!


----------



## *~Phoenix~* (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Bella's Belly!*

So, last night at around 8 p.m. I moved Bella into the maternity tank (she was in a temp cage before, I decided last minute to move her into the tank). She seemed like her normal happy self, and she was running all over, exploring, and letting me pet her.
I went in to say goodnight to her at midnight, and I suspected that she was in labor. She was in her house, but acting very restless--she was shifting around alot and laying on her side.
I left her alone and *tried* to sleep lol.
I went to check on her this morning and was greeted by her and 9 eepers! She let me pet her while she sat on the nest, and she even came out for me. I put her in a temp cage and took out the babies for a quick count and sex check! They are very VERY small and pink, but they all have milkbands! There are a couple of runts, but they appear healthy! I think I have 5 boys, and 4 girls!
Here's a slideshow of my beautiful Bella and her lovely babies! (More pics will be added to it as they come.)
The babies all have dark eyes, so I don't think that any will look like their momma. They will probably all be agouti berkshires. (Any idea why none look like their mommy?)

http://www.slide.com/r/_SwFE1u95z-TZK0NHDhdCDByh9cKUmHT?previous_view=lt_embedded_url (CLICK 'ORIGINAL VIEW', IN THE UPPER RIGHT-HAND CORNER)


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

Haha, Emmet scored with Bella! Look out, Edward!

She sure is a pretty rat, though. I can't possibly guess how many babies she'll have, but please do post pics of the little ones when you can. :]


----------

